
Downtime: Facebook crashes - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/downtime/facebook-crashes-263687.php
======
NickDouglas
Am I naive, or doesn't this happen to nearly everyone's launches?

~~~
danw
It's surprising because facebooks performance has always been flawless. It's
inconvenient because here in the UK it happened during late friday afternoon,
one of the busiest facebook periods when people are organising friday nights
out. Now if you'll excuse me I'm off down the pub whilst facebook gets fixed
up..

